# Project : Red-Snow™



## AceCombat (Feb 24, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel Core i7-2600K
Asus Maximus IV Extreme 
Avexir Core Red 2 x 4GB 1866MHZ 
Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum "Red-Snow™" Edition SLI
Channel Well Tech 1500W Semi Modular
NZXT Phantom 530 "Red-Snow™" Edition
Swiftech H220 AIO w/ Primoflex LRT Advanced in Clear and Black
EK-EKoolant in Blood Red.
4 x Arctic Cooling F12
3 x NZXT FN 120RB
1 x NZXT FN 140RB
Custom PSU Cover
Custom cables sleeving
Custom side panel cutting
Custom HDD cage relocation
Most importantly, Custom Snowman Logo + Snowman clay -.-

*Mods:*
Plastic dip (all red parts)
HDD cage relocated
Front panel custom drilling
PSU Cover
Sticker cutting


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello.

I voted 10!
This is cute and stylish!
White and Red are nice color combination. I think..


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2014)

nice clean, and the red is different from most build


----------

